# Taptalk



## Letty (Dec 28, 2012)

I just bought this but I don't know what the hell to do with it? 

can you only use it for the forums in their list because the ones I use are not there and how do you add to favourites please ?


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

When you open a forum for the first time, it will get added to the favorites list. It will also keep your login information for you so you can go right back in the next time you access the forum.

Once you are in a forum, hold on a category to subscribe to it. Depending on the forum, there may be a popup about receiving email alerts (if you want them). Once you have subscribed to a category, it will be added to your favorites list for that forum.


----------



## Letty (Dec 28, 2012)

cool thanks for that xopher ,I will go an  try it


----------



## gregm (Feb 14, 2013)

Also the FORUM has to have Tapatalk installed.

Thousands do. If your fav forum doesn't have it installed, request them to do so.

I manage 4, and have installed it on all of them.

Users like it much more than a conventional web browser for reading/replying on forums.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you xopher and Letty for yours valuable information about Tapatalk. There are many person have, they are also not know about Tapatalk.


----------



## Sueracs (Apr 19, 2013)

Letty said:


> cool thanks for that xopher ,I will go an try it


Have you done it? If so, then feel free to share your feelings to solve the problem.
If not, please don't hesitate to ask us.


----------



## Magg45 (Jul 26, 2013)

When I was start making my own forum, I was make searching on Taptalk software for live chat upon all group members. So that I've downloaded but, its not perform well now, gregm, Can you please show me here more about how to make it?


----------



## DaveinJapan (Jun 20, 2013)

Great info, thanks everyone. I downloaded the app but didn't quite know what to do with it until I happened upon this thread!


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Is there something wrong with the forum-side Tapatalk at the mo? I'm logged in, can see everything up to the list of threads, but as soon as I open a thread, there's nothing. It's working fine from a browser on the same device (Nexus 7 with Android 4.4.2). Other forums are working fine. 

Tapatalk 4.3.4


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sometime, using Tapatalk on my Fire, I get the blank screen when I tap on a thread and I have to go back to the list of topics and tap on the thread again.  As far as I can tell, it's a Tapatalk problem.  It doesn't always happen

Betsy


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sometime, using Tapatalk on my Fire, I get the blank screen when I tap on a thread and I have to go back to the list of topics and tap on the thread again. As far as I can tell, it's a Tapatalk problem. It doesn't always happen
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy. That trick seems to work, albeit with three tries sometimes. I just gave up too soon yesterday. It was very frustrating as I was looking for something new to read.

(this sent from Tapatalk on said device.)


----------

